# good sources



## constantine (Mar 9, 2008)

www.dutchbreed.com/index.html
www.everyonedoesit.co.uk/
www.sensibleseeds.com/


----------



## Hick (Mar 10, 2008)

You have ordered, recieved, and grown from those places???
.. How else could you possibly "know" if they are "good" sources?


----------



## godtea (Mar 10, 2008)

Have you dealt with sensible seeds?


----------



## outdoorsman101 (Mar 10, 2008)

ive bought from everyonedoesit.com before they stopped sending to the us... great great web site, very fast shipping and reliable. i bought white russian from serious seeds and something from nirvana i forget it was like 2 years ago


----------



## Hick (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks OD'.. we like to have "first hand" experiences, when seedbanks are recommended. "Word of mouth"..  is the best or can be the worst advertisement.


----------



## constantine (Mar 11, 2008)

i have no idea how the seeds grow from these place..al i know is that everyonedoesit has great prices a wide variety and good communication..as i emailed them to see if they sent to the us which they do and got an email back that day. the same from dutchbreed...private selection and good communication.

 i let you guys "know" how  the seeds "grow" when i get around to it.


----------

